
Turing Pi Cluster Board Lets You Make a Raspberry Pi Server Rack - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/turing-pi-raspberry-cluster-board-server
======
ksaj
For anyone interested in running a cluster, but in a significantly smaller
(cheaper, less powerful) form factor, I use the 8086 ClusterHAT. It supports 4
Raspberry Pi Zeros hosted on a Raspberry Pi 2, 3 or 4. Of course the four
zeros together are only as powerful as the host (quad-core vs single core),
this setup is great for learning mpi and other super computing concepts. It is
definitely not meant for industrial use, but is definitely good for the
educational aspects.

I have used it as a personal network of vulnerable machines with a firewall
(the host pi) to demonstrate hacking techniques. That's not what the
ClusterHAT was designed for, but it is super-easy to set up for classroom use
like that.

[https://clusterhat.com/](https://clusterhat.com/)

------
rbanffy
Very similar to [https://store.pine64.org/?product=clusterboard-
with-7-sopine...](https://store.pine64.org/?product=clusterboard-
with-7-sopine-compute-module-slots)

